# 1.8 TSI Oil Consumption



## AntiqueMechanic (May 14, 2020)

Hey guys, My wife has a 2015 Beetle that has a CPK 1.8 TSI engine that has been using an absurd amount of oil. It will use a quart in around 400-500 miles! I have taken the charge pipes off to check for oil and they were fine. I have done a compression test which came back around 200psi across all 4 cylinders. 

Nothing seems to be wrong with it except for the oil issue. Runs great without any issues. The only inkling of something wrong is there are black oil spots on the bumper from the exhaust. Doesn't smoke when running though. I am running out of things to look for or check before digging deeper into the engine. I thought I would ask on here to see if there was something I'm missing. Any help is greatly appreciated! ~Cody


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Our Beetle is a TDi & it’s fine as far as oil consumption but my Tiguan (and my previous one as well) goes through the similar amount to what you’re experiencing. I made inquiries & it’s not uncommon for the turbo cars to consume, apparently.

Make your inquiries, you can get VW to do a consumption test, I didn’t as they said there is an acceptable range in which the car can fall (have no idea what they may charge), and or do your own monitoring as you have been. Not sure much can be done.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sorry ,but I have owned more than 10 turbo cars and only one did this and it was a failure problem with a new turbo Volvo back in the 80's. None of my VWs have burned oil between 10k mile service oil change.
There is something rotten in Denmark, sorry Denmark. Get someone to check the issue out. Pull the plugs and see if they show signs of carbon build up.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Could it be the PCV Valve on top of the engine failed, leading to oil blow by from the high pressure side into the intake manifold and right into the engine? 

I'm spitballing here, but if everything else is checking out, that's my thought on why. Otherwise, it could be a turbo issue where it just consumes oil. I've heard of Gen 1 2.0T TSIs burning oil at that rate before (and still being OK, miraculously), but not the 1.8T...


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 2017 AT 1.8 T with 15,000 miles and no oil consumption. I don't know if this is the same configuration as your 1.8t. I do have 3 VWs at the present time.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I have 3,300 miles on my 2.0T TSI ... and I suppose I will be checking my oil the next time I drive her.{ _Good info that the oil level warning light monitors the dipstick level, and not the 3 mm at the bottom of the engine block level._ }
​


----------



## AntiqueMechanic (May 14, 2020)

I have pulled the plugs and 2 of them had some pretty significant carbon buildup. I stuck a scope down inside the cylinders and there is a layer of carbon top of the pistons. I'm thinking I may try to soak the pistons with some cleaner to see if I can get the oil control rings freed up. Maybe that is where the oil is entering the combustion chamber. Hopefully this will give me some results. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good cleaner for this type of scenario?


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread now sounds like a number of past threads that dealt with carbon build up on valves in these engines. Direct injection to be precise. As I remembered you need to take off the head and blast the ports and valves if it is bad. Putting a normal cleaner in the fuel will not do the job unfortunately. I wish I knew how long ago this was discussed. More than a yr.

Do you regularly drive at highway speeds often? Short trips without warming the engine could be part of the problem especially in the winter. Good luck let us know what happens.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

If you want to try to break down the carbon build up (if it isn't too bad), I used seafoam spray. I sprayed it into the intake through the PCV high pressure port on the intake (I did have a BFI catch can, so since the high pressure port was capped off from that, it was easy to use that as an access point). It should help break up some of the carbon deposits, provided it isn't extreme. You could spray it into the intake, after the MAF sensor, and let it clean the valves and pistons. 

If it is super serious, that would require disassembly to remove the intake and then blast the valves clean. Hopefully, yours isn't that bad.


----------



## AntiqueMechanic (May 14, 2020)

I soaked the pistons the other day in a cleaner that BMW makes. So far it seems to have helped performance wise but only time will tell if it has helped the oil consumption problem. I will try to keep this thread updated with the results.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

For those reading this thread there is an interesting thread just posted about carbon build up on Direct injection engines and some solutions. Sometimes you do things that sound like a good idea that backfire,this may be one.:banghead:


----------



## AntiqueMechanic (May 14, 2020)

So far, soaking the pistons with the cleaner made by BMW has been an improvement. It has better throttle response and I'm still in the process of seeing if the oil consumption has decreased. I will probably follow up with a recommended cleaner to clean the tops of the valves from the intake side. I will update the thread with the conclusion to if soaking the pistons alone helped the oil consumption problem.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you using first tier gasoline, like Mobil, Shell Exxon etc.? It can make a difference in carbon build up in the cylinders especially if you don't give the car an Italian tune up often:laugh:


----------

